# Strip versus stain



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

I've been asked by a customer to refinish some interior windowsills. I'm thinking it may almost be cheaper to replace these things, but I'd like to see what I can do with these things.

There are some water stains I am thinking will probably need the oxalic acid treatment, but as far as removing the existing finish, I am curious about the process different guys like to use.

My one issue with the sanding is the amount of dust. I can set up some zip walls but the vaulted ceilings are quite high (15ft?)so total vertical containment is quite a bit of extra work. I've had good success with the dad's old-fashioned stripper on doors, and am curious about trying this on the sills. I know it's probably not the best for interior use, but if the homeowner is away and I keep the respirator on with a fan going that might end up being a good, dust-free way to do it.



Any thoughts?


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

First they need to deal with the water problem! It appears to still be soaking up water at the top of the first pic. A good deep sanding should remove that finish pretty easily, it's only one layer deep. Chlorine laundry bleach also works on wood and I think would be strong enough for your problem.Then they could be re-stained and clear coated. As per dust, attach a vac to the sander and have a blower exhaust the dust out the window. Well, anyway, that is how I would deal with it. Your zip containment should be fine if you are exhausting the air to the outside while also using a sanding vac. The dust would be unlikely to go the 15 feet under those conditions but 15 ' you could drape some plastic from the ceiling. Chemical stripper can get really messy, so if you go that way, make sure you mask up, well, every thing that could get touched by the stripper!
PS toluene & Steel wool would also wash that off, just don't breath the stuff. (A blower and respirator for sure!)


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Festool RO 90 would strip those in no time at all. If you do a lot of work like this is worth the investment.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

It wouldn't take much to sand those down. 
Stripper would take that old, crusty finish pretty fast too, but will still require sanding after stripping. Granted not as much sanding, but still some sanding. 

If it were me, I'd probably just spread some drop cloths and sand it with an orbital, just because I don't like being exposed to harsh chemicals all the time.

I don't think there will be enough dust to warrant a zip wall, but it wouldn't hurt, or hook up a vacuum to your sander.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Or yes you could pop those out and install new wood in no time..Could even prefinish before installation..Would use something with UV protection..


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

*re*

Jennifer Temple, Holland, Pete Martin, Kevyn, thanks for the feedback so far. Sounds like avoiding the chemical strippers on this one is probably a good call, especially since most of the adjacent vertical services on the window I wouldn’t be refinishing so I hate to screw those up.

As for sanding I have a 5” orbital that I hook up to a shop vac but that would leave the corners un-sanded of course. I do have a profile sander that I could get the corners with and maybe I will use the orbital for the majority of the sill hooked up to the vacuum and then use the profile sander just for the corners. I may look into the Festool at some point but not quite sure if I’m ready to spend money yet.

I have not used a blower to exhaust sand before, that is something I will also look into. Any preferred technique there, other than the obvious of pointing the fan out the window?

Painting for 13+ years now and still so much to learn sometimes, thanks for all the info everyone


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Jennifer Temple, Holland, Pete Martin, Kevyn, thanks for the feedback so far. Sounds like avoiding the chemical strippers on this one is probably a good call, especially since most of the adjacent vertical services on the window I wouldn’t be refinishing so I hate to screw those up.
> 
> As for sanding I have a 5” orbital that I hook up to a shop vac but that would leave the corners un-sanded of course. I do have a profile sander that I could get the corners with and maybe I will use the orbital for the majority of the sill hooked up to the vacuum and then use the profile sander just for the corners. I may look into the Festool at some point but not quite sure if I’m ready to spend money yet.
> 
> ...



I was thinking about what Kevyn said...

You really could remove those pieces quite easily, and then just refinish them in the comforts of your own studio. Everything is pretty simple (just a few trim nails from the looks of it), and you would want to remove the outside trim pieces anyway. 

very gently pry off them off with a pry bar, and remove nails from the backside. (don't forget to label everything!)


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

(duplicate post- disregard)


----------

